
Video on Flickr! - maurycy
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2008/04/09/video-on-flickr-2/
======
pmorici
They look to have done a good job of differentiating themselves from YouTube
by being less, how should I say, tacky?

~~~
stillmotion
They completely ripped off Vimeo.

